
Ask HN: Can you source this pg quote? - mh_
I have been using a version of this pg quote for years, but cant find the original and it makes quoting it painful.<p>When talking about companies who behave badly (i think related to law suits) he mentioned that &quot;companies that get used to winning that way forget how to win by doing well&quot;<p>Please help!
======
tlb
The closest thing that comes to mind is about companies that shift into patent
licensing:

> When you read of big companies filing patent suits against smaller ones,
> it's usually a big company on the way down, grasping at straws. For example,
> Unisys's attempts to enforce their patent on LZW compression. When you see a
> big company threatening patent suits, sell. When a company starts fighting
> over IP, it's a sign they've lost the real battle, for users.

[[http://paulgraham.com/softwarepatents.html](http://paulgraham.com/softwarepatents.html)]

~~~
mh_
Thanks! I'm guessing it must have been in the talk given at Google (that the
essay is based on) that appears to no longer live on the internet.

